# When is the best time to plant evergreens?



## QuickSilver (Oct 6, 2015)

I live in the Chicago area..  My husband is removing some nasty overgrown Nearly Wild Rose bushes today...  horrible things.. and dangerous with those thorns.   I want to put in some nice contained little evergreen bushes.. or perhaps a pretty Holly bush.  When is the best time to plant them?  Now?  Or should I wait until the Spring.


----------



## Underock1 (Oct 6, 2015)

I just checked it out, QS. You can do it either time. Spring seems to be marginally better, but now is not a problem. Not sure what you are considering, but keep an eye on the future. Aside from a few ground cover types, most can get quite large fairly quick. Pay no attention to "Dwarf" in the plant name. Do your research before planting them up against the house. Right now, I am looking at paying 500. to cut back two Canadian Hemlock hedges to 5' so that I don't end up with two rows of 70' trees!


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 6, 2015)

I know how things can get out of hand..  I paid $650 this spring to have a tree service come out and get my front landscaping under control.   It just got away from us.   I want two small little ball shaped evergreens and I intend to keep them in check with yearly prunings.


----------



## Underock1 (Oct 6, 2015)

We had a Globe Arborvitae once that worked very well up against the house. Good luck with your planting.


----------



## oakapple (Oct 11, 2015)

Now is the best time, gives the roots time to settle in before the next growing season.


----------

